

Trading compute? The future of computing?? - justinpirie

Has anyone else read @ruv's article on cloud computing and the potential it has for trading? It's here: http://bit.ly/6luDpF<p>I wrote something similar in This Week in SaaS #6- http://bit.ly/88D5fa<p>About the only major news this week was Amazon’s Spot Pricing for EC2- you can now bid for resources in a Adwords style auction- the highest prices bid get the available resources until higher bids are received. This enables Amazon to increase the utilisation of their compute without compromising their core business. This is fantastic news for people who have batch processing needs and threatens to significantly reduce the cost of compute. I wonder if Amazon would open up a marketplace for compute- now that would be amazing!<p>Thoughts, Questions, Abuse????
======
wmf
After someone can create a cloud that's 99% EC2-compatible (no, Eucalyptus
isn't close), let's talk about trading. Right now there's only one seller.

